# In Honor of Bailey



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Godspeed to Bailey. Condolences to her mom. The loss of a pet is a tragic thing. Bailey is in some great company at the bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Candles lit and prayers of comfort being sent. Godspeed Sweet Boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free from pain Bailey and sleep softly.

Condolences and best wishes to Bailey's family at this sad and difficult time


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

God Rest Bailey's sweet soul. 
I was given this poem 30 years ago by my Aunt after the passing of my first dog Stormy. It meant alot to me then but became very dear to me after the passing of my Scooby just this past Easter. 
Hope it helps you as it did me.


*A Dog for Jesus*

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog.
As loyal and loving as mine.
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog,
Would have followed Him all through the day.
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away.
To face death alone and apart.
With no tender dog following close behind,
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
How happy He would have been,
As His dog kissed His hand and barked it's delight,
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine,
The old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
Knowing they're in eternity.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for your friend. And thank you for that link ... it's very special and beautful !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula:

Prayers for your friend and dear BAILEY!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this. THoughts and prayers for Helen and GodSpeed to Bailey.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers for your friend Helen and rest in peace dear Bailey!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't talked to Helen since yesterday morning...she was very upset and I'm hoping our prayers have comforted her. Thanks....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paula, I'm sorry I missed this too. I hope you meet all our beloved friends who have gone before sweet Bailey. Godspeed.


----------

